
Camera dropped in the ocean, owner found through Google+ - cd34
https://plus.google.com/104277202662943073951/posts/MH4ZjS8fi2q
======
samstave
I lost my wallet and passport on Potrero and Ceasar Chavez whilst riding my
bike to work in SF a few months back. I was contacted through linkedin
connections and got everything back.

Lead to wallet being returned by a person who works at the biopark in Potrero,
and my passport by a person who worked in stem-cell research at Byers Hall of
UCSF.

Both people were awesome female scientists/researchers who returned my stuff
and gave me an ~hour long tour of their work, facilities and research.

Fucking AWESOME.

------
tibbon
With the ability to broadcast internationally immediately, and the 4.3 degrees
of separation that they claim people now have in the modern world, its little
wonder logically (although still pretty amazing that we've come this far) that
the owner of the camera can be found. If 200 people see this post even, and
there's only 4.3 degrees of separation between people, probably less with
geographic and language concentration, then I'd almost be shocked if you
couldn't find the owner.

Still, very very cool.

~~~
citricsquid
I don't believe that's the case here. This specific instance speaks nothing of
how "connected" everyone is, it shows that if you are notable (enough to
warrant a mention _somewhere_ online -- as this guy was and that's how he was
found) then you can be located easily.

If this guy had been anonymous and unknown I doubt we'd have seen the same
result. This also has nothing to do with google+ beyond it being the platform
for discussion used, the post could easily replace "google+" with any online
discussion platform, hackernews for example.

------
alain94040
What about privacy? Posting someone's pictures was obviously a benelovent act,
but imagine the consequences if the guy was cheating on his wife and the
pictures were with his girlfriend. I let you imagine as many scenarios as you
want. Just be considerate of other people's private data.

~~~
dusing
That's just the cost of cheating on your wife.

~~~
Vivtek
_And taking pictures of it._

------
zdw
I wish the lazyweb worked that well for me!

